# 1972 lemans



## 72springfieldlemas (Apr 7, 2021)

Update, put a set of cragars on it temproarily. To move it around, pulled the plugs out and two were still the factory ones done a oil change on it and put in a bottle of zinc with it. Cleaned all my glass off and vaccumed about 10lbs of rust out of the car. Just bought a set of points, a condenser, new plugs and wires and a battery. Tomorrow I will be priming the oil system and rebuilding my 2 barrel carb. The wheels are 15x8 the tires are smaller than I'd like but they were free haha. Thanks for reading my post and have a wonderful day!


----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)

72springfieldlemas said:


> Update, put a set of cragars on it temproarily. To move it around, pulled the plugs out and two were still the factory ones done a oil change on it and put in a bottle of zinc with it. Cleaned all my glass off and vaccumed about 10lbs of rust out of the car. Just bought a set of points, a condenser, new plugs and wires and a battery. Tomorrow I will be priming the oil system and rebuilding my 2 barrel carb. The wheels are 15x8 the tires are smaller than I'd like but they were free haha. Thanks for reading my post and have a wonderful day!
> View attachment 142105
> View attachment 142106


Reminds me of my high school days. It was amazing what a set of wheels could do to a primer done car.


----------



## 67ventwindow (Mar 3, 2020)

How are your tank and fuel lines? I had 10 gallons of leaded cologne in my tank. It was the consistancy of vanish so most did pour out. I had on tank that had disolved rubber in it. It was like tar used marbles to break it up and cleaned it several times.


----------



## 72springfieldlemas (Apr 7, 2021)

67ventwindow said:


> How are your tank and fuel lines? I had 10 gallons of leaded cologne in my tank. It was the consistancy of vanish so most did pour out. I had on tank that had disolved rubber in it. It was like tar used marbles to break it up and cleaned it several times.


I haven't been able to check the inside of the tank, but where the fuel lines cone out of the tank towards the front are pretty rough they look like they'll leak like crazy, I was gonna get a gas jug and a hose and use that to get it running then after it's good and running I'll get new lines and check my tank to see if its usable or if I need a new one


----------



## 72springfieldlemas (Apr 7, 2021)

pontrc said:


> Reminds me of my high school days. It was amazing what a set of wheels could do to a primer done car.


Haha yeah I'm only 20 so I wasnt around in those days I really wish I was . But in high school I drove a 73 vw baja bug bright red it was nice but I sold it to buy this pontiac and I was able to a thunderbird super coupe but the pontiac was my main goal


----------



## 72springfieldlemas (Apr 7, 2021)




----------



## 67ventwindow (Mar 3, 2020)

72springfieldlemas said:


> Haha yeah I'm only 20 so I wasnt around in those days I really wish I was . But in high school I drove a 73 vw baja bug bright red it was nice but I sold it to buy this pontiac and I was able to a thunderbird super coupe but the pontiac was my main goal


Haha. I bought my 16 year old a 73 bug last summer. Middle child


----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)

Yeah kind of reminds me when chevelles camaros mustangs populated the high school parking lot. The rich kids had 2nd gen TA s. Good to see you have interest in the old girl and not going the tuner route. They sound like weed eaters to me


----------



## 67ventwindow (Mar 3, 2020)

You don't set off car alarms with those weed eaters. I loved doing that in the 80's. I would leave early in the morning at the military dorms see how many I could set off. Start your day off with a smile.


----------



## 72springfieldlemas (Apr 7, 2021)

67ventwindow said:


> Haha. I bought my 16 year old a 73 bug last summer. Middle child


Yeah they're fun cars, I loved it and didnt wanna sell it but it was well worth selling it for the pontiac. I also got tired of having to work on it almost everyday. But that's a good thing you know it gives a kid knowledge of working on a car and they're simple to work on so in my opinion they're good first cars for a person who loves cars and wants to learn how to work on them


----------



## 72springfieldlemas (Apr 7, 2021)

pontrc said:


> Yeah kind of reminds me when chevelles camaros mustangs populated the high school parking lot. The rich kids had 2nd gen TA s. Good to see you have interest in the old girl and not going the tuner route. They sound like weed eaters to me


Oh yeah I love an old muscle car well anything really that was made between 60 and 73 I honestly cant stand those ricers they're junk and no fun haha


----------

